# Where do you get your tunnel



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 2, 2013)

So lately I've been looking into more toys for my rabbits since they seem to be getting restless as I am going back to school and can't be out in the barn every second of the day anymore. I was looking around in some pet cages and the most interesting thing that I for sure wanted for my rabbits was this half tube tunnel thing. It was something the rabbits could run through but at the same time it was safe to chew, Some reminded me of hay others reminded me of willow sticks. I've looked online everywhere(well maybe not everywhere) but I can't seem to find them. Does anyone know of the tunnel I'm talking about? Also does anyone know where I can find the tunnel at a cheaper price as I will be getting at least 12 of them so each rabbit has their own tunnel. (who knows at the end of the year it could be 25, lol) 
Also if you have any other suggestions for a fun tunnel please let me know! Right now I'm using oatmeal containers and my rabbits go crazy over them because they love them soo much, I just don't want them ingesting all the ink on the outside of the container. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 2, 2013)

Try dollar stores. Dollarama has some cat tunnels for $2-3. It is a Canadian store, so not sure if there is something similar in the US. 

Concrete forms are also good. I think they come is 8 or 10 foot lengths and are easy to cut to size. They are pretty cheap and come is a few widths. 

There is also this type of wood tunnel. They are flexible and some in a few sizes. They arne't too cheap though.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 2, 2013)

I never thought of a dollar store! Where could I get a concrete form? 
Darn! I love that kind of tunnel! I was looking into a tunnel like that but it seemed like a basket or hay type thing.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 2, 2013)

Any hardware store should have them. I am not sure of the price, but probably around $10 for a rabbit sized one that could make 5 tunnels.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 2, 2013)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> Any hardware store should have them. I am not sure of the price, but probably around $10 for a rabbit sized one that could make 5 tunnels.



I was looking them up, they look awesome the only problem is it seems like a lot of them have a diameter of 12" and that won't fit in my cage, it would be too big! Do you know if they come in a smaller diameter?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 2, 2013)

I am not sure. I haven't looked at them in quite a while and don't really remember. I think I have seen 8 or 10 inch ones, but I am not sure. Going into a store might be best as they might have stuff in store that they don't have online.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 2, 2013)

My concrete form tunnel has an 8 inch diameter and I think it cost me less than $8 (and it's 4 feet long). The bunnies love it. They run through it or just hang out in it.

I also have some of these tropical fiddle sticks tunnels. They've boh lasted me a long time. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HHO26E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 3, 2013)

How big are your rabbits? When I had guinea pigs I got carpet rolls from a carpet store and they were free and were pretty easy to cut, but they aren't that big so it'd have to be for dwarf bunnies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 3, 2013)

missyscove said:


> My concrete form tunnel has an 8 inch diameter and I think it cost me less than $8 (and it's 4 feet long). The bunnies love it. They run through it or just hang out in it.
> 
> I also have some of these tropical fiddle sticks tunnels. They've boh lasted me a long time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HHO26E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thanks everybody! I love all the ideas. While I was looking up the tropical fiddle sticks I found exactly what I was looking for it was called a twig tunnel. It looks like this





I love the fiddle sticks and the concrete form idea!, I think I will get a concrete form and use it as an agility training obstacle. Thank you everyone!v:thanks:


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 3, 2013)

Peeta loved that twig tunnel. It didn't stay a tunnel long and he never used it as a tunnel just a chew toy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 3, 2013)

I think my rabbits will love the tunnel! I can't wait to go out and order them! I think I'm also going to look into getting fiddle sticks


----------



## missyscove (Sep 3, 2013)

I've also had a wicker tunnel like that and I agree, it didn't last long. Yes they had a blast destroying it, but for the cost I'd rather get somehting that will last longer and let them destroy cardboard boxes I get for free.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess that is a valid thing to think about, but with my rabbits I only have one that I know will actually destroy/eat it, and thats my little Eevee she just always like chewing on things. My other rabbits have toys (Oatmeal containers with the plastic taken off) that they only nibble on usually I catch them running through it or sleeping in it. So I'm not too worried about them destroying it. I think for Eevee I will give her the fiddle sticks because it will be harder for her to completely destroy.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 20, 2013)

View attachment 5022
I wanted to give and update on the twig tunnels. I went out a purchased one for my rabbit merlin and he absolutely loves it! He has fun running through it and jumping on it. He has chewed on it a little bit but mostly he just plays with it. I will definitely be getting more of these for the other buns! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 20, 2013)

I had one of those twig tunnels and my three loved it, they chewed it up but it lasted quite a while and I thought it was worth every penny. My sister sent me a nylon tunnel which I have behind the sofa and they love sitting in there to rest. I´ll probably buy another couple when I go to the UK as they are reasonably cheap and they haven´t yet chewed them to bits lol.


----------

